# Cute fantail



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

hello

Cute fantail hen


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes..very cute.. the cage looks pretty dismal though.. allot of droppings in there.


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

yeah, it's an old cage in my friend loft used for breeding the birds


----------

